# How's noodle??



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi woo, 
Just wondering how the lovely noodle is doing now since her spay?
I'm hoping she a lot brighter and pooing regular?? X


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Tracey,

Sweet of you to ask.

She is getting back to herself now. She slept for 4 days solid but started to get more lively on Tuesday. She is back having road walks but no off lead runs till the stitches come out. On Sunday I saw this blue thing on her bed and when I looked it was a stitch! How she got it out I don't know as she has either had the cone on or the onsie on, never been without anything. Went to the shops and got some sterile strips and patched her up! Showed the vet and she said the strips where ok and doing the job, was so happy she didn't need 're stitching. She's eating normal and pooing normal now. Stitches out on Monday so she will be able to have a run, think she really needs one now as her energy is building up. And she is missing all her doggie friends


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

On bless her - that's good to hear.
You can go a bot "stir crazy" cooped up with them on limited exercise.
Sneaky little noodle whipping a stich out - funny that you did the steri-strips, good thinking, don't think I would of thought of that!
Enjoy Monday when it gets hear for a good stretch of her legs x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So glad that Noodle is doing so well and that her bowel problems are solved She will soon see her friends


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Perhaps she had disolving stitches??


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Perhaps she had disolving stitches??


No, she's just a little madam. She has to have the stitches removed on Monday, guess she thought she would give the vet a hand and get a head start!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

haha! well then silly girl, hope the wound is fine, I am sure it must be .


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad she is doing so well, she just wanted to save going back to the vets!


----------

